# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Newyork - Philadenphia - Washington DC - Lasvegas - Los Angles - Sandiego

## hanoidulich

Du lịch Mỹ 11 ngày
*Ngày khởi hành:* 24/10;15/11

*Gía trọn gói cho 01 khách: 76.650.000 VND/KHÁCH* 

*Bao gồm:*
- Thư Mời tham gia Du lịch
- Vé máy bay quốc tế : HANOI - NEW YORK // LOS ANGELES – HANOI
- Vé máy bay nội địa WASHINGTON DC / LAS VEGAS
- Thuế và Lệ phí xăng dầu của sân bay.
-  Lệ phí Visa Hoa Kỳ 140 US$/pax (Không hoàn lại trong trường hợp ví lý  do nhân thân khách không được Đại Sứ Quán cấp visa nhập cảnh).
- Tư vấn miễn phí làm thủ tục hồ sơ xin Visa nhập cảnh vào Hoa Kỳ
- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 - 4* theo chương trình, phòng đôi.
- Các bữa ăn trưa và chiều tại nhà hàng theo chương trình.
- Xe đời mới, hiện đại chuyên chở suốt tuyến.
- Phí tham quan tất cả các điểm theo chương trình.
- Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt/Tiếng Anh phục vụ suốt tuyến từ Việt Nam
- Tặng bảo hiểm Du lịch suốt tuyến du lịch toàn cầu của AIG. Mức bồi thường 50.000 USD/người/vụ

*Không bao gồm:*
- Hộ chiếu còn hạn là 6 tháng.
- Phụ phí phòng đơn. Giường Extra bed cho trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi
- Vé xem show tại Las Vegas và các chi phí tham quan vui chơi ngoài chương trình
- Phương tiện vận chuyển ngoài giờ
- Vé tham quan Disneyland
- Vé xem các show ở Las Vegas:
Show “O”: 95$, 100$, 125$, 150$
Show “Rubeli”: 75$, 90$, 120$
Show “Le Rêve”: 99$, 125$, 179$
- Tour tự chọn tham quan Grand Canyon bằng trực thăng hoặc bằng Air craft.
- Tiền khuân vác vali của tài xế hoặc nhân viên gác cửa khách sạn (1USD/ vali).
- Vé máy bay nội địa về thăm thân (nếu có).
- Chi phí trả cho HDV và tài xế phục vụ (nếu có yêu cầu ngoài giờ: 70 USD/ giờ).
- Chi phí giặt là, ăn uống ngoài chương trình và chi phí cá nhân khác.
- Tip cho HDV 08 USD/người/ngày Hanh trinh 10 ngay
*- Visa: 3.360.000vnd

*Liên hệ
Lý Hương - HANOI FAIRTOURS - DULICHCAOCAP.VN
 NHA SO 6 KHU TT THUONG BINH 27-7, TRUNG KINH, CAU GIAY, HANOI
 TEL: 043.9745656 / FAX: 043.7823578
 HP: 0973.868788
 YAHOO ID: lyhuong191007/ Ly_huong191007
 SKYPE: lyhuong-fairtours

_
_

----------

